
Google Searches for Mergers Big and Small - mqt
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2128730,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03119TX1K0000594
======
codeLove
"Google buys a start-up once every few days, or around one a week"

------
budu3
"It is better to partner with Dow Jones and the Financial Times...," Schmidt
said. Blogger Arrington jumped in to add "...and TechCrunch."

Michael's always a business man.

